# Ipad air 2 HS suite passage Ios 8.1.1



## kolya06 (18 Novembre 2014)

Hier soir, en rentrant du travail, je prends mon ipad air 2 64 GO et celui-ci refuse de se réveiller. Je précise que le matin, il était chargé et fonctionnait à merveille. Bref, après un hard reset, il démarre sans problème et sans proposer de restauration. 

A 20h00, Ios 8.1.1 est en ligne et je décide de faire la mise à jour. Le mode OTA plante et m'affiche que la mise à jour n'est pas possible. Je passe sur Itunes et lance une mise à jour en ligne. L'installation se lance et arrivée au 3/4 de la vérification, plantage avec "error 53". Je fais un hard reset et je télécharge en parallèle les IOS 8.1.1 et 8.1 (au cas où) en direct download. Je lance la restauration par les images et à chaque fois, "error 53". Je précise que Yosemite a été mis à jour hier soir aussi.

Aujourd'hui, au travail sur mon ordi Windows, je tente la restauration de l'ipad et nouveau message d'erreur "Ipad n'a pu être restauré. Une erreur s'est produite 3004"

A 14h30, après avoir demandé une aide du support Apple, je reçois un appel d'un Genius :
L'error 53 n'est pas référencée et à l'énoncé de la 3004, il n'a rien dit. Par contre, j'ai RDV vendredi à mon Apple store local pour une réparation ou un échange. On verra bien mais je croise les doigts.   

Sur les forums US, quelques américains ont eu le coup de l&#8217;erreur 53 après une mise à jour sur des iphone 6 et 6 plus. Je commence à me demander si les ipad air 2 ne sont pas touchés par le problème du contrôleur et de la mémoire.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2014)

Pas glop ton histoire.
Perso je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour mais vu la taille (plus de 300Mo) je vais d'une attendre un peu d'autres retours et surtout la faire depuis iTunes et pas en OTA.

Par contre, j'ai déjà eu 3 ou 4 plantages sévères à l'utilisation qui nécessitaient un hard reboot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2014)

Mise à jour faite sur mon iPad Air 2 : aucun problème.


----------



## kolya06 (19 Novembre 2014)

Je ne pense pas qu'Ios 8.1.1 soit responsable de cette panne mais mon Air 2 n'a pas duré bien longtemps.


----------



## hugofonte (19 Novembre 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pas glop ton histoire.
> Perso je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour mais vu la taille (plus de 300Mo) je vais d'une attendre un peu d'autres retours et surtout la faire depuis iTunes et pas en OTA.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai déjà eu 3 ou 4 plantages sévères à l'utilisation qui nécessitaient un hard reboot.



Mes parents ont un Air 2 depuis quelques semaines et il freeze sans arrêt; défaut largement présenté sur plusieurs forums US mais très peu en France.

quelqu'un a-t-il des infos à ce sujet ?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2014)

hugofonte a dit:


> Mes parents ont un Air 2 depuis quelques semaines et il freeze sans arrêt; défaut largement présenté sur plusieurs forums US mais très peu en France.
> 
> quelqu'un a-t-il des infos à ce sujet ?


J'ai remarqué la même chose que toi et subi les mêmes freeze aléatoires même s'ils sont peu fréquents. Et effectivement seules mentions sur les forums US.


----------



## benbenben663 (21 Novembre 2014)

kolya06 a dit:


> Hier soir, en rentrant du travail, je prends mon ipad air 2 64 GO et celui-ci refuse de se réveiller. Je précise que le matin, il était chargé et fonctionnait à merveille. Bref, après un hard reset, il démarre sans problème et sans proposer de restauration.
> 
> A 20h00, Ios 8.1.1 est en ligne et je décide de faire la mise à jour. Le mode OTA plante et m'affiche que la mise à jour n'est pas possible. Je passe sur Itunes et lance une mise à jour en ligne. L'installation se lance et arrivée au 3/4 de la vérification, plantage avec "error 53". Je fais un hard reset et je télécharge en parallèle les IOS 8.1.1 et 8.1 (au cas où) en direct download. Je lance la restauration par les images et à chaque fois, "error 53". Je précise que Yosemite a été mis à jour hier soir aussi.
> 
> ...





 Je te remercie vraiment de nous faire un large retour de ton rendez vous en Apple Store, j'ai un souci identique sur mon iPhone 6 : mise à jour 8.1.1 qui refuse de d'installer, restauration engagée sur instruction par téléphone de Apple care qui se transforme en erreur 53 sur iTunes et voila mon iPhone 6 est gentiment rangé dans sa boite avec sa pomme et une barre de progression figée à 50 %


----------



## czizou (22 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

J'ai eu le même problème et suis resté bloqué deux jours sans mon ipad et finalement le fait de supprimer deux lignes du fichier hosts a totalement réglé mon soucis.

Le fichier hosts se trouve dans le folder "etc" et j'ai supprimé les deux dernières lignes qui contenaient la mention apple.com (dupliquez le fichier à un autre emplacement afin de conserver l'original...).

C'était plutôt bien expliqué sur ce lien:

http://www.igeeksblog.com/itunes-error-17/

et si vous n'arrivez pas à déverrouiller le fichier, regardez sous ce lien:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1181007


----------

